# Good Bang for the Buck



## PCM (Jan 23, 2010)

what is the price range?


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

An excellent question…I updated the review to include the price…it was $96 to my door.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for the review, Scott. I already have a 4000 psi PC, so I won't be buying this one, but that is a great price. I used an electric one once, and I had a hard time telling if it was on!

I just find it a little disconcerting having all that water around a live wire. What are your feelings on the safety issue?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I've got this unit, and I agree completely. I use it to wash WOODEN decks, and it excels. I think a paid close to $150 for mine, though.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The electrical concerns entered my mind too, but I'd assume that they've covered their butts on that issue….otherwise the lawsuits could be ruin them in a hurry..


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheer up deke! If that's the worst thing you face today, it's a great day! ;-)


----------

